# I can now use the term " boondockin' "



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Hope I spelled it right, took the snowturd to the range today, I had a blast, and oh so much BC access..... I am done....spent.

will post pics tomorrow 

And for those of you not in the know, it means "to travel off trail"

OHH AND WHAT? YEAH........just kidding, this thing is fun.....first one, first time.

bob


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

well post your pics already...to start this is kinda like getting naked in a hot tube with a chick then leaving to go to bed alone...dissapointment!!!!!!

well maybe not a very good analogy but you get my point right...


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

here is 1.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

man if I did not disappoint my self here, came home last night after a HUGE day, thought I had all this footy, fuck.

At least I was there. In this pic I was totally Mary, my camera on the other hand is Barney. 

So, here is what I'll do. I will bump this thread w/ pic's and TR's on the sled as the season unfolds.

bob


----------

